# Wanted wheels for a Mead Ranger



## Claysgarage (Mar 4, 2013)

Would like to find correct wheels for my Mead Ranger.
Could anyone help put a date on my Ranger?
Thanks!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 4, 2013)

That bike has a mix of parts on it, frame looks Schwinn built, what is the serial number?  Can you show the badge and fork in detail? I would say it's a 28" wheel bike with some ballooner parts on it (guard, bars, seat, light, wheels, ). The wide square back tubular rack was common on the 28" wheel version of the Ranger.

I have wheels for it if you decide to run 28"


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2013)

what is on the front fender?????


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 4, 2013)

Find a tank!  I believe the square back tubular rack to be correct.  I've seen them on many a early ballooner Rangers.  They change somewhere when the down tubes got curved. 1936-38???  Maybe this one had the option to  be a 26" wheel and just needs the fender spacers?  Just thinking out loud. Date it first, weigh your options, then buy some wheels.  Maybe someone can help date it with the serial number, if its Schwinn built someone will know.  Good luck.


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 4, 2013)

*ranger*



Balloontyre said:


> That bike has a mix of parts on it, frame looks Schwinn built, what is the serial number?  Can you show the badge and fork in detail? I would say it's a 28" wheel bike with some ballooner parts on it (guard, bars, seat, light, wheels, ). The wide square back tubular rack was common on the 28" wheel version of the Ranger.
> 
> I have wheels for it if you decide to run 28"




I will try to get number, not sure where it would be on this bike.
I pulled this out of a old barn at an estate auction about 20 years ago. It had a clad covered wood rims but they had set in the dirt to long. I think I still have them. I wanted to ride bike so I mounted these 26" wheels and tires. Otherwise i thought it to be original? My guess on year was 1920?  I thought light was added.


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 4, 2013)

*front fender*






bricycle said:


> what is on the front fender?????




It is an embossed piece, but all I could make out is Police. and city which was the nearest city to where I found bike . maybe early form of license or it was used by the local polcie dept.?


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 4, 2013)

Are those 24" or 26" wheels on it now?


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 5, 2013)

*wheels*



Larmo63 said:


> Are those 24" or 26" wheels on it now?




It has 26" now.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Mar 5, 2013)

Claysgarage said:


> View attachment 86907
> 
> It is an embossed piece, but all I could make out is Police. and city which was the nearest city to where I found bike . maybe early form of license or it was used by the local polcie dept.?




It looks like a crime deflector, possibly one of the very rarest of bicycle accessories.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2013)

Claysgarage said:


> View attachment 86907
> 
> It is an embossed piece, but all I could make out is Police. and city which was the nearest city to where I found bike . maybe early form of license or it was used by the local polcie dept.?




Thanks. Yea, it may have been a patrol cycle.


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 5, 2013)

*serial number*



Nick-theCut said:


> Find a tank!  I believe the square back tubular rack to be correct.  I've seen them on many a early ballooner Rangers.  They change somewhere when the down tubes got curved. 1936-38???  Maybe this one had the option to  be a 26" wheel and just needs the fender spacers?  Just thinking out loud. Date it first, weigh your options, then buy some wheels.  Maybe someone can help date it with the serial number, if its Schwinn built someone will know.  Good luck.




Not sure on first digit, its either a four or an H missing left leg so say its a 4 95960. Hope some one can give a date on this number!
Thanks! Clay


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 5, 2013)

My chart shows 1933, you might find a date stamp on the crank, not all were marked. What hubset do the original wheels have?


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 5, 2013)

*hub*



Balloontyre said:


> My chart shows 1933, you might find a date stamp on the crank, not all were marked. What hubset do the original wheels have?




didn't have a chance today to locate original wheels and hubs.
Would date stamp be year?
I always thought it to be earlier, because of the wheel type.
so would this  be a Schwinn built frame?


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 6, 2013)

The frame sure does look Schwinn built, Schwinn offered the 28" wheeled bikes as late as 1936. The date stamp would be on the crank(maybe), identifying the hubs would help with a date range if they were original to the bike. I bet you'll have a New Departure model C or D rear hub, and a SM or W front. Just some detective work goin on here that's all.


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 6, 2013)

*hubs*



Balloontyre said:


> The frame sure does look Schwinn built, Schwinn offered the 28" wheeled bikes as late as 1936. The date stamp would be on the crank(maybe), identifying the hubs would help with a date range if they were original to the bike. I bet you'll have a New Departure model C or D rear hub, and a SM or W front. Just some detective work goin on here that's all.




Weather has been bad here, but maybe this weekend i can find those wheels.
I do appreciate all the help!
I love old bikes, but I am no expert.

Clay


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 7, 2013)

*crime deflector*



Ranger Dan said:


> It looks like a crime deflector, possibly one of the very rarest of bicycle accessories.




Hmm, never thought of that one!
Maybe paid a fee to local police to have bike serial number recorded? If stolen and recovered it could be returned to owner.
Is this your thought of crime deflector?
If not, what's your thought?

I would like to figure out what it looked like in good condition!
But may never find another or picture.
I'm on the hunt here in the county!

I plan to check with the local police and to put in local paper.


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 8, 2013)

*hubs*



Balloontyre said:


> The frame sure does look Schwinn built, Schwinn offered the 28" wheeled bikes as late as 1936. The date stamp would be on the crank(maybe), identifying the hubs would help with a date range if they were original to the bike. I bet you'll have a New Departure model C or D rear hub, and a SM or W front. Just some detective work goin on here that's all.




Pretty good detective work! Front has SM and rear is C.
would that be correct for 1933?
If the crank is stamped it would be inside area?
Clay


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 8, 2013)

Yup, can be seen as late as '35. Not all Meads were date stamped, if it were stamped it's on crank arm inside bottom bracket housing.


----------



## Claysgarage (Apr 26, 2013)

*drop stand*



Claysgarage said:


> View attachment 86913View attachment 86914View attachment 86915Would like to find correct wheels for my Mead Ranger.
> Could anyone help put a date on my Ranger?
> Thanks!View attachment 86841






ok guys,
You have been great help on my questions!
So now I have another question.
What would the correct drop stand look like for my Mead Ranger?
It had one, because it still has the bracket on rear fender.
And yes I'm in the market for the correct drop stand.

Also how do they later styles differ from early drop stands?
I have a 50's stand, but the frame has ears.

Thanks, Clay


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 26, 2013)

The Model D coaster brake came out in 33. I have a date of a shop receiving the brochure advertising the new Model D in September 33.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to the few, the proud, the ACE Ranger Corp!


Looks like a 1936 Ranger to me.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 26, 2013)

It is definitely not a 1936, it's earlier.....The square rack = at least early thirties.......


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm with the 1933 crowd.  Even though this bike was made in the very early stages of balloon tires, it looks like a 28"  setup.  To make into a rider I like the idea of painting a set of P-35 29er rims to the mead colors of ranger brown and ivory white (tan).


----------

